# hp c4280 scanner



## greg135

I have the hp c4280 on a XP computer. the printer works but when i try to scan anything it says "USB not connected"...help?


----------



## lamper

I had similar issue where printer was not detected on installation and would not print or scan.HP support advised may be corrupt software on cd that came with printer.I followed advice from HP support and now works fine. Email me and I will send the email for steps to follow to remove all original install , it does take a while but it worked for me.
Lamper


----------



## Guest

@lamper: We do all work on the forum level and not by PM or e-mail. Please give the steps you got from HP Support here on TSF.

Hi greg135 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Listen to lampers advice when he posts the steps back here. My recommendation is to reinstall the drivers.


----------



## lamper

Follow these instructions and it should work , it did for me:

Uninstall the Software using manual uninstallation and reinstall the Software.

Here are the steps to uninstall the Software:

The following steps will wipe printer and printer drivers from the computer:

A. Removing entries from Add/Remove programs.
B. Removing entries from Printers and Faxes folder.
C. Removing entries from Registry.
D. Removing folders from C:\Windows

A. Add/Remove Programs:
=======================
1. Click Start, Control Panel and double-click Add/Remove Programs.
2. If there is an entry relating to one of the printers, select it, then click Change/Remove. 
3. Follow the dialog and "uninstall all" or "remove all" as appropriate. 

Some "printer software" have programs that show up here and it will be a good idea to remove those before going any further. 

B. Printers Folder:
===================
1. Click Start, Control Panel and double-click Printers and Faxes.
2. Delete all the Printers available, by right-click and selecting "delete" option.
3. Click File menu and select Server Properties. 
4. Select the Drivers tab.
5. For each entry, select the entry and click Remove.

C. Windows Registry:
====================

Before modifying registry, take a backup of it.

1. Click Start and click on Run.
2. Type Regedit and from File menu, click on Export Registry.
3. Select "All" option for backing up every key of registry.
4. Give a destination file (say Regbackup) and save it on to the Desktop.
5. Now, click "+" beside HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
6. Click "+" beside CurrentControlSet
7. Click "+" beside Control
8. Click "+" beside Print
9. Click "+" beside Environments
10. Click "+" beside Windows NT x86
11. Click "+" beside Drivers 
12. Under this key, there will be the keys Version-2 and Version-3 (some may be absent, which is normal)
13. Click on each Version key to find contents in the right-window pane.
14. Delete all the sub-keys inside Version-2 and Version-3, but not these keys themselves.
15. From File menu, click exit.

D. Deleting Folders:
====================
1. Click Start, Run and type "cmd" (without quotes).
2. Key-in the following commands:

net stop spooler
net start spooler 

3. Type exit.
4. Open Windows Explorer and navigate to:

%systemroot%\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86 

NOTE: %systemroot% is usually C:\Windows, but it might be "winnt" or something else; this is set when the OS is installed.

5. Inside w32x86, there will be folders with the names 2 and 3 (some may be absent, which is normal)
6. Delete all of the files and sub-folders in each of the 2 and 3 folders, but not the folders themselves.
7. Inside w32x86, there may be other folders with names starting with "Hewlett Packard", "hp" or something else; delete these folders also.
8. Restart the print spooler (as in 2nd step, above)
9. Restart the computer.

At this point, the system should be pretty well back to the way it was before any printers were installed. The printing subsystem is then "clean" and ready for printers to be added using printer drivers. Install the all-in-one software, now.

Now, restart the computer.

Download the Software and install.

Here is the weblink:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3192753&os=228&lang=en

Please copy and paste the link in the browser and press enter.

Click on "Download only">>button on the web page, it prompts you to save, Run and cancel. Click on save and save it on the Desktop of your computer. Once the Download is completed, double click on the file then on Run to start the installation.

Please make sure of the following while installation:
(USB)You connect All-in-One to computer only when the installation wizard prompts you to do so.
(Network)Disable anti-virus and firewall if installed on your computer.


----------



## Guest

Very good recommendation lamper, I really like it. Thank you for posting up the fix :grin:


----------



## duffymo

This is wonderful, but it should be totally unnecessary if HP was creating and selling a quality product. It reflects poorly on the company and their standards. Hewlett and Packard would not have stood for it.

%


----------



## prittstick

*Re: hp c4280 Fatal error on install*

Worked first time thank so much...have spent hours trying to sort out a flucking new printer! How crazy is that?Still thanks to your know how ..all is well...I like the printer by the way...cheap and cheerfull...apart from the inst issues!
Pritt


----------



## skylined45

i followed the directions in this thread, however when i attempt to reinstall the software from the sugegsted download, it simply crashed when the installation starts.

this printer/software sucks. i can't even use my printer. amazing.


----------



## skylined45

i finally got the installer working. it does NOT work with IExplorer v8.0 beta, only versions 6 and 7. just fyi for anyone who may read this...


----------

